# Bachelors in Riyadh



## naimdroubi (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi

I will be arriving to Riyadh next month and as I hear as a bachelor I cannot rent wherever I wish. Is it still possible to find a decent studio or 1 bedroom apartment of high standards. Like private parking space, central a/c, good service area for around 2,000 SR could go up if worth it? I can't share with anyone I can't bare the idea of sharing the bathroom and the kitchen utensils. bachelors in Riyadh please share your experience and ideas. 

Thanks a lot


----------



## jrp928 (Jul 27, 2011)

Bearing in mind I was last there ~9 years ago...
Give us more info please on your job, situation, planned mobility. Employer usually provides accommodation or housing allowance (3 months salary/pa). Expression I heard about renting was 'if you want it , you cant afford it, if you can afford it, you dont want it'. Rent is paid 6months in advance, and renters are responsible for EVERYTHING, including structure. Example - Ranco compound 1 bed unit SR45k/pa, and thats about the lowest I could find. Some compounds dont allow Arabs.......
jp


----------



## Raz33 (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi Naimdroubi,

I am considering a job offer in Riyadh. I am a french telecom engineer. I am single
The company doesn't offer accommodation or allowance..
Coudl you tell me if you've managed to find a flat, and at what cost? Was it difficult ? 
You are living there for few month now, I guess, do you enjoy this experience. Do you manage to save some money ?
I have many more question, but at this stage, if you could reply to those asked upper, that would be great.

Thanks in advance
Razak


----------



## jrp928 (Jul 27, 2011)

Razak, All employers there usually offer or provide accommodation, or at least allow for it in your salary. Look up some forums (like this one) where people have posted costs of accommodation - many places offer single studios, some on short term basis, at more cost than long term. Posters also comment on the different types of places - modern or old, good environment or not etc. What sort of salary have you been offered, and will you be able to take it tax free ? 
check out this link
http://canadianinriyadh.blogspot.com/2010/06/compound-run-down.html

and

http://riyadhciti.com/2009/02/the-ultimate-list-of-compounds-in-riyadh/


jp


----------



## Raz33 (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi JP,

Thanks for you reply and useful links.
I will try to negociate the accommodation then.

Regards


----------



## jrp928 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Batchelors in Riyadh*

Raz,
To give you an idea of what good employers offer there....I was in computers, technical side, with family status (wife only resident, children visitting), and my employers paid approx 65% of my salary AGAIN for accommodation. In single status , you should get at least half that, if not more. They must at least put you in a hotel or similar for a month or so while you look for somehwere to live. With luck that will enable to meet some people who will help you find somewhere, or even somebody to share rent with. Remember that in a rental, you are responsible for EVERYTHING - power, water, gas, a/c units, and the building itself....unless things have change a lot since I was there.

Good technical people generally get good salaries there in my experience, especially if they are tax free in home country, which mine was.
jp


----------



## carmelina (Nov 7, 2011)

---


----------



## biofena (Nov 26, 2011)

Hello there,
I agree with JP,you've to negotiate the housing.

At least 3months salaries/year for Accomodation.

Rentals are high in Riyadh now yet you can find an amazing "furnished" 2 rooms house for 4,500 SAR/MONTH
good luck


----------

